# Need help decoding 1970 cowl tag pls.



## 11th Indian (Feb 15, 2018)

[/URL][/IMG]

I need some help decoding this cowl tag
I can tell it’s a 1970 GTO Built in Baltimore, color is Mint Turquoise with a black interior.

My questions are – what is the “12” to the right of Body by Fisher
Date code of “0A” or is that an option code and there is no date code? 
What does the B in the center and the 0189 mean?

Thank you!


----------

